# What is the duration of the ferry trip from Melbourne to Brisbane ?



## ashleysoutter (Jan 18, 2012)

How can be manage Melbourne to Brisbane Tours .What will be long ferry journey .


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Think about as ferry trip from Belfast to Copenhagen (Kopenhaven). It will take forever. 
If you are planning to do it for tour reasons you'll need to go on carouse ship, train or plain. All readily available.


----------

